# Neatest Place to Track Your Food



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I found this today...great place to track your food without all the advertisments or paying for it. It is through USDA. Very detailed, a whole lot better tracking then I have ever seen including WW. It keeps track of your empty calories, your nutrients you need etc etc also tracks your activity. There is even a journal to record in

https://www.supertracker.usda.gov/default.aspx


----------

